# Hybrid buckboard bacon



## chadinclw (Dec 9, 2012)

In have a nice piece of pork loin in the MES40 after an eight day cure using Michael Ruhlman's basic cure. I had cure made up and was doing sausage and had a spare pork loin...you get the picture. So, it's been on the MES for a while with oak/apple in one off Toss's pellet omers. I nuked the pellets since I've been having trouble keeping them lit and it is working 100% as advertised! I'll put up a finish pic later.


----------



## chadinclw (Dec 9, 2012)

Mid-smoke. Been going a few hours and the internal is. 106 and I need to get some sleep tonight! Just cranked the temp on the cooker to 200 and will shoot for 150 per Ruhlman's hot smoke method!


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like some good canadian bacon coming your way.


----------



## chadinclw (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's what it looked like at 1:00 AM when I took it out of the MES40 on the way to bed!













mes40 Pork Loin Buckboard bacon-2.JPG



__ chadinclw
__ Dec 10, 2012


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 10, 2012)

I love smoked canadian bacon.


----------



## chadinclw (Dec 10, 2012)

Test fried a couple if slices this evening, an end and a center cut. Smoke was pronounced but not overwhelming and the spouse said the cracked pepper coating was just right. Gotta order some pork belly soon!


----------

